# Am I Missing Something? (ziwipeak)



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Ziwipeak is no doubt an impressive product... but who the heck is silly enough to pay $10/lb for ANY commercial pet product? Granted the ingredients are pretty good, but it still has some junk in it. Kelp? Parsley? TEN BUCKS A POUND?! Doesn't it seem to make a WHOLE LOT more sense if you want to feed a jerkey diet, to just dry the meat yourself for a buck a pound?
I can get game meat for less than this. Half this amount.


...did I mention it's ten bucks a pound. Really?


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Yeah Ziwipeak may be the best dog food on the market, but pound for pound gold is almost cheaper. Absolutely ridiculous how expensive it is. I remember getting a free sample of it, and thinking I want to feed my dog this, look it up online, and get the prices, and nearly keel over in shock.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I think it's the marketing gimmick of selling something from somewhere exotic like "Australia". I've seen kangaroo offered in a can for dogs at astronomical prices and I"m not sure that's any better nutritionally then any meat I can get in the US. 

I actually think it is better to buy them a can of EVO 95% meat that includes the bones then a can of Ziwipeak that has to add vitamins and minerals.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

It is a convenience aspect for me when the dogs go to the kennel, it's different from their normal every day diet which when they are away from home they won't necessarily eat, and it's easy to feed and most mimicks their natural diet. 

As you all know price really is not a factor in my decisions for feeding my dogs as they are my children, so I don't really consider that, more if it works or not.


----------



## ziggy29 (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah, I know -- I saw that the other day and scratched my head (though I did see a 10 pound bag for the "bargain" price of $79).

Really? My local meat market has New York steak on sale for $4.99 a pound right now. $8-10 a pound for dog food? Really?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

chowder said:


> I think it's the marketing gimmick of selling something from somewhere exotic like "Australia". I've seen kangaroo offered in a can for dogs at astronomical prices and I"m not sure that's any better nutritionally then any meat I can get in the US.


Sorry, but I do just have to point out that it's NZ, not OZ. There is a big difference! :smile:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

MollyWoppy said:


> Sorry, but I do just have to point out that it's NZ, not OZ. There is a big difference! :smile:


Ooops......and it says it in big print right at their website, too. Sorry about that....Don't mean to offend anyone from New Zealand! And I've always wanted to go there, too :smile: Blame it on my bad eyes.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

It's an import product so you have to add that in as well. 

I get what your saying though, $10 a lb is quite alot.


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

I wouldn't pay for any of the prepared raw foods, even to board them. It would cost me as much per day to feed them as the actual boarding costs.


----------



## Christine_72 (Aug 1, 2018)

I live in Australia and pay the same price for it as you guys in the US. I buy the small bag of the venison formula ($47 AUD), and mix it in the container with my dogs regular kibble, which makes it last a long time.


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

There are other brands with similar ingredients that are more reasonable, though still high. 
The Real Meat Company:
https://www.chewy.com/real-meat-company-90-beef-grain-free/dp/110466
Only Natural Pet:
https://www.onlynaturalpet.com/products/Only-Natural-Pet-EasyRaw-Dehydrated-Dog-Food/999244.aspx


----------

